# My WCB Polish..



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

My baby polish made a week old yesterday. We haves named him "Po". Yes, I have Pheobie the buff silkie aka Silkie Diva, Pip the white silkie, and now Po the WCB polish. The 3 P's, triple P's.. Whatever... Lol oh, and I never planned to name then all with P, it just some how turned out that way. Anywho, I'm rambling now. Pics! Last pic was hatch day.









Full belly! Lol









Look how much of the wings grew.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Adorable little fuzzbutt


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Welcome to the world, Po!


----------

